# The beginning of my financial ruin... w/ PICS



## Cinci (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, well once upon a time, there was this girl who loved the color green.  She was looking for a green eyeshadow to match her car..  So she mentioned it to a friend of hers that was a makeup artist..  A few days later, the makeup artist friend came back to her with a pretty new eyeshadow: Wondergrass, from the CShock collection..   this was the beginning of the end for the girl..  from now on, there were no savings, only MAC purchases...  (Thank god the nearest MAC is 8 hrs away..  or else i'd really be in trouble!!)

Anyways, I love looking at what everyone else has, cause it gives me ideas for things to buy for myself... So here's some pics of what I've bought so far..  maybe it will give someone else some ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Incase you were wondering what any of the colors/names are (and to make this post searchable for those looking for pics of certain items) I'll post a text list below the pictures.  If you have questions or want to see a swatch of anything, send me a PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if the pics are a bit dark... I'm just figuring out the camera and trying to make the colors photograph as true to color as possible.  
































*MAC Products*
Brush - #187
Brush - #194
Brush - #217
Brush - #219
Brush - #222
Brush - #231
Brush - #239
Brush - #242
Eyeshadow - Grand Entrance 
Eyeshadow - Playful
Eyeshadow - Shore Leave
Eyeshadow - Whistle
Eyeshadow (Depotted) - Beautiful Iris
Eyeshadow (Depotted) - Parfait Amour
Eyeshadow (Depotted) - Passionate
Eyeshadow (Depotted) - Wondergrass
Green Gel Cleanser - Green Gel Cleanser
Lipstick - Out To Shock
Liquid Last Liner - Black
Liquid Last Liner - Inky
Mascara - Plushlash - Plushblack
Mascara - Splashproof Lash - Black something or other
Matte Gel 
Oil Control Lotion
Paint - Bare Canvas
Paint - Canton Candy
Paint Pot - Bare Study
Paint Pot - Painterly
Pigment - Fuchsia
Pigment - Helium
Pigment - Kitchsmas
Pigment - Landcape Green
Pigment - Mutiny
Pigment - Pink Pearl
Pigment - Pink Vivid
Pigment - Chocolate Brown
Pigment - Grape
Pigment - Cool Pink
Pigment - Kelly Green
Prep & Prime - Eye
Prep & Prime - Lash
Pressed Blot Powder - Dark
Pressed Blot Powder - Medium
Pressed Pigment - All Girl
Pressed Pigment - Shimmertime
Pro Makeup Remover 
Pro Palette - 4 Shot
Pro Palette - 15 Slot
Pro Palette E/S - Antiqued
Pro Palette E/S - Black Tied
Pro Palette E/S - Bronze
Pro Palette E/S - Budding Beauty
Pro Palette E/S - Crystal Avalanche
Pro Palette E/S - Da Bling
Pro Palette E/S - Living Pink
Pro Palette E/S - Mulch
Pro Palette E/S - Naked Lunch
Pro Palette E/S - Nylon
Pro Palette E/S - Pink Freeze
Pro Palette E/S - Retrospect
Pro Palette E/S - Ricepaper
Pro Palette E/S - Satin Taupe
Pro Palette E/S - Sattelite Dreams
Pro Palette E/S - Silver Ring
Pro Palette E/S - Swimming
Pro Palette E/S - Swish
Pro Palette E/S - Tempting
Pro Palette E/S - Twinks
Pro Palette E/S - Woodwinked
Sample All Over Gloss - Frost Warming 1/4 tsp
Sample Pigment - All Girl
Sample Pigment - Helium
Sample Pigment - Your ladyship
Shadestick - Beige-ing
ShadeStick - Pink Couture
Studio Finish Concealer - NC35
Studio Finish Concealer - NW25
Studio Finish Concealer - NW30
Studio Finish Concealer - NW35
Studio Fix - C4
Studio Fix - NW30
Studio Stick Concealer - NC30

*Non MAC*
Ben Nye - Azalea
MUFE - Mist & Fix
MUFE - Eye Seal
MUFE - Star Powder - Iridescent Fuchsia 951

*Not Pictured*
MAC Brush Cleaner
MAC Cleansing Wipes
MAC Toner
Backups of any items in the picture

_Update_:  I can no longer fit my makeup into a traincase, so I bought the MALM dressing table to store it all..  I will update with new pics of my collection (which has more than doubled) in the next week or two...  For now though, here is a pic of my vanity area.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to our WORLD!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

gorgeous collection! love it


----------



## Susanne (Aug 19, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## babyso (Aug 19, 2008)

beautiful collection! i love green too! =)


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 19, 2008)

What a fantastic collection! Love the title of the thread too lol


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 19, 2008)

Wooooooooooooo!

That is all. ;-)


----------



## xquizite (Aug 20, 2008)

wow nice collection!
even the way you have it organized makes me wanna buy more makeup LOL


----------



## aimee (Aug 20, 2008)

great collection i wanna go to my MAC Counter now
you cant have enough MAC stuff when you're broke you will atleast look pretty


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 21, 2008)

wow really nice collection


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 21, 2008)

Love your collection!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you for the replies everyone!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 21, 2008)

great collection.
have fun with you'r goodies.....lol


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2008)

Brilliant title... love it.

Your collection is wicked.  Love all the e/s.


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2008)

I also love the title of your thread, it made me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your collection looks FAB!!
I have a ? for you, I'm just trying to figure out what eyeshadow colors they are, I've been trying to read but I got confused. The 2nd picture, there is a closed 15-pan palette with a few depotted eyeshadows and 2 paints sitting on top of it. What are the names of the first three shadows? I have a feeling I probably already own them, but they look gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

What an amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You start was pretty similar to mine.  I was looking for a good nude lip liner and a friend suggested MAC and that was it for me!  I have been in love ever since!


----------



## Whiterz (Aug 22, 2008)

awesome collection!!!
how are you liking mac skincare?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 22, 2008)

Yummy, yummy!

That is just like a little slice of heaven my Dear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for sharing this - I LOVE the list!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I also love the title of your thread, it made me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your collection looks FAB!!
I have a ? for you, I'm just trying to figure out what eyeshadow colors they are, I've been trying to read but I got confused. The 2nd picture, there is a closed 15-pan palette with a few depotted eyeshadows and 2 paints sitting on top of it. What are the names of the first three shadows? I have a feeling I probably already own them, but they look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!   I just put my list in alphabetical order rather than in order of what's in the pics..  Sorry if it makes it hard to figure out what's what! But I'm glad you asked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The 3 pro palette refills that are laying on top of the boxed palette are: Bronze, Tempting & Woodwinked  (Next to to those are Naked Lunch, Swimming & Satellite Dreams..


----------



## Cinci (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Whiterz* 

 
_awesome collection!!!

how are you liking mac skincare?_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So far I like it!  The green gel cleanser feels really nice - doesn't make my skin too dry, but it still makes it feel fresh and clean.. 

My favourite MAC skin care product isn't in the picture, I forgot to take it out of the cupboard when i was getting everythign together.  The MAC Purifying Toner for oily skin..  I absolutely love it!  It's the nicest toner I've found so far...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Yummy, yummy!



That is just like a little slice of heaven my Dear! 


Thank you for sharing this - I LOVE the list!_

 
You're welcome!  And you're right!  MAC is how I pamper myself..  After a long stressful day, I sit down at my vanity, and play with my makeup..  It always puts me in a good mood!


----------



## sherox (Aug 22, 2008)

I love seeing other people's MAC collection too! don't you just get a fuzzy feeling inside? LOL


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

great collection !


----------



## nleslie (Aug 24, 2008)

That's seriously one of the best I've seen so far! So neat, organized and PRETTY! You have great taste!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherox* 

 
_I love seeing other people's MAC collection too! don't you just get a fuzzy feeling inside? LOL_

 
I sure do!  I could look at other ppl's make up collectiosn all day long lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nleslie* 

 
_That's seriously one of the best I've seen so far! So neat, organized and PRETTY! You have great taste!_

 
aww, thank you!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice collection! I love your little story too!


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice collection! 

Also love looking at other people's collections, Helps enable some lemmings


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting! love your eyeshadows!


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

O___o


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 31, 2008)

I love how you set up the brushes!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 1, 2008)

I love your stash!!! It's basically the all essentials a woman could ask for!


----------

